# Tank help fish havent been eating properly



## aaronrayborn3345 (11 mo ago)

I have two hatchets a clown pleco and a female betta who havent been doing to well i cant















mo

















seem to figure out whats wrong all tests show the water is fine i am seriously stumped


----------



## aaronrayborn3345 (11 mo ago)

Also female betta has been at bottom of tank since this started around 2 weeks ago. She hasn't been very active either. The ph level seems to be fine as well


----------

